# refunds on ebay



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi

I won a dress for dd and it hasnt arrived yet  The seller has offered to refund me and asked for my paypal addy.  I may be a thicko...just checking that this is the way it is done?  there presumably arent any security issues with this ....I know I know Im probably being thick....and its fine!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol I knew I was thick.....  are you saying she doesnt need my email addy?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

yup that is deffo the correct way. The seller just needs to go to history and the item and your name will be there and at the bottom of the transaction history page there is a bit to refund. 

Good luck xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

yes that's the way it's done, i only know as i had something go missing in the post and the buyer told me how to refund it   

pam xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok she has now refunded my money  

Think is it is now showing as "pay now" in my ebay and I want to change this.  There is an option to report not received but I dont want to click that if it has a negative effect on the seller's feedback profile.  What do I do?

Thanks


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

the seller will need to open an unpaid item dispute but fill in that you mutually agreed to not complete on this item and that way the seller will get the final value fee back and neither of you will get a strike against you   does that make sense ?

pam xx


----------

